# Protester sets self on fire



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't think this is the right way to get people to stop wearing fur....

http://www.oregonlive.com/news/index.ssf/2010/01/man_apparently_tries_to_burn_h.html

the local news said the man died after a few hours after the event. They showed video of him burning, seriously, does this count as a darwin award???


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know how people can do this to themselves, or what they think it really accomplishes other than keep emergency personnel busy.


----------

